# Bio-wheel/high KH level



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

Howdy everybody!
I have a question about filtration.
Currently, I have a powerhead from ZooMed "powersweep" and a pengiun bio-wheel 200. I have been having hard time trying to increase my CO2 level in my 29g using Hagen ladder. I have the diffuser attached to the tubing and allow the bubbles travel upward below my powerhead. Refer to other thread I posted... theres a picture of my tank in there... http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-to-aquarium-plants/26868-gravel-as-substrate.html
I have no idea whether if its due to my biowheel or due to my high KH level. (I opted to post this in equipment forum)

I recently tested my water and the parameter is as the following:
Ammonia: 0 ppm
Nitrite: 0 ppm
Nitrate: 5ppm
pH: either 7.9 or 7.7 (the color chart is very difficult to read)
GH: 280 ppm --> 15.68 degree
KH: 100 ppm --> 5.6 degree

The pH and KH readings tells me either I have 2.115 or 3.352 ppm of CO2 in my 29g.

So what is stopping my tank from having higher level of CO2?

If I was to remove my HOB and add better sponge filter to my powerhead... can I use the powerhead as the sole filtration for my 29g? 
Just so you guys know, I've already added the foam to the HOB reduce the surface agitation at the output.

Or will I better off 'revamping' my pengiun and then get rid of the wheel?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The wheel isn't good for holding in CO2. Any air-water agitation will outgas Co2. Also the hagen CO2 ladder doesn't make that much CO2. Better get pressure Co2, but if you can't make some DIY CO2 bottles with 2 liter soda bottles with holes in the cap. Use an air splitter to hook up more bottles to the powerhead intake. 1-2 2 liter bottles will be enough to raise your CO2 to helpful levels.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

Are the fish and plants doing OK? I never test the water in my tank and just trust what the fish and plants are telling me. Just lots of routine water changes. Good luck.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

My guess it's the wheel and not the KH. Stop using the wheel, and maybe add another CO2 bottle to your line, that will help produce a good amount of CO2.

-John N.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I am using a Maxijet 600 powerhead, with a sponge filter, and the CO2 tube stuck through the sponge into the support grid for the sponge. That is my only filtration for the 29 gallon tank. So far it seems to work well, but the current from that size powerhead is high, which may eventually be a problem. I am able to keep the CO2 up over 20 ppm with this, with a bubble rate around 2 per second. A biowheel is superfluous for a planted tank, in my opinion.


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

hoppycalif said:


> I am using a Maxijet 600 powerhead, with a sponge filter, and the CO2 tube stuck through the sponge into the support grid for the sponge. That is my only filtration for the 29 gallon tank. So far it seems to work well, but the current from that size powerhead is high, which may eventually be a problem. I am able to keep the CO2 up over 20 ppm with this, with a bubble rate around 2 per second. A biowheel is superfluous for a planted tank, in my opinion.


I'm liking what I hear... if I go out and buy better sponge for my powerhead. Should I let it run for at least 2 weeks before taking off the HOB from my tank completelly?

My powerhead has 160 gph but it has the opinion where i can increase or decrease the flow. So hopefully that the current won't be a problem for me.
I might rig up a 2 liter soda if the CO2 level doesn't increase after I've removed the HOB.

Again... Should I let the sponge on the powerhead run for at least a month before taking off the HOB from my tank completelly?

Thanks a tons for your help guys/gals!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I removed my canister filter as soon as I installed the sponge filter. My thinking is that the bacteria in the substrate and on the hardscape will take care of any ammonia problem, plus there are enough established plants to do the same. And, it doesn't take long to establish bacteria in the sponge. To make you feel better why not just wait a week and then remove the biowheel?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

In all likelyhood you'll have all the necessary bacteria already in your tank, but like Hoppy said, it wouldn't be bad to wait a week with the spongefilter going before removing the biowheel.

-John N.


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

Wow, finally.. one little thing is going my way  

Hoppycalif, can you tell me what type of sponge you are using? I'm planning on ordering a better sponge but I figured that I should double check  A picture would be even nice too.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

JinxXx0085 said:


> Wow, finally.. one little thing is going my way
> 
> Hoppycalif, can you tell me what type of sponge you are using? I'm planning on ordering a better sponge but I figured that I should double check  A picture would be even nice too.


I'm having trouble downloading photos from my camera, so I can't do the photo. I used a Penn-Plax Cascade Bio-Sponge, Cat. #CIF3FI, which is made for a different type of filter, but it is the right size to cut in half and have some sponge left over to make plugs for the end of the hole thru the middle, which fits the Maxijet sponge holder perfectly. Then I poked a hole thru the plug-sponge for the CO2 tube and pushed the tube thru the sponge support grid that comes with the Maxijet. It has been working now for about a week and still works very well.


----------



## rrkss (May 29, 2006)

Your achilles heel is the hagen ladder system. Get a better diffusion system and you might end up having the opposite problem of too much CO2. I run Tom Barr's Venturi Design with two Hagen systems and am right now battling a different problem which is too much CO2. My tank easily goes up to 75-80 ppm range driving my pH from 7.4 to 6.1-6.0 range. The Hagen diffuser does not work as efficiently as you would expect.


----------



## JinxXx0085 (Jul 2, 2005)

Alright rrkss, maybe I should try do what hoppycalif did with his co2 and the powerhead and see what level I get. Can you give me the link about Tom Barr's design? I don't think I've seen that one.
Thanks.


----------

